# LED's an Parallelkabel



## lukasS (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde an einem Parallelkabel (25 Pol) LED's anschließen und dann über Visual Basic oder C++ steuern.

Ich wollte fargen, ob ich dafür einfach ein normals Druckerkabel oder ein Parallelkabel (M/W) nehmen soll.
Kennt noch vielleicht jemand eine gute Internetseite mit Beispielen oder Bauanleitungen, wo ich mir nochmal alles anschauen kann.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Lukas


----------



## chibisuke (30. Oktober 2003)

besorg dir n einfachen 25poligen D-Sub stecker und n stück flachbandkabel...
vergiss die vorwiderstände nicht, sonst machen entweder die LEDs oder der interfacebaustein am mainboard schlapp...

was pinbelegung des steckers und so weiter betrifft, oder auch ansteuerung über IO port.. melde dich wenn du da bezüglich informationen braucht, experimentiere auch grad in die richtung, nur mit dem unterschied das ich keine LEDs ansteuern will sondern n risc prozessor flashen..


----------



## lukasS (30. Oktober 2003)

Was ist ein n Stück Flachkabel, sowas wie ein IDE?
Das mit dem Kabel (D-Sub), meintest du so ein (siehe Bild)?

Das mit den Widerständen usw. weiß ich inzwischen. Die PIN - Belegung habe ich öfter im Internet gesehen, dass dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Ein Programm mit Quellcode (VBA) habe ich auch schon, muss das nur ein bißchen überarbeiten.

Anfangs will ich nur LED's zum Leuchten bringen, danach werde ich was anderes versuchen.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Lukas

PS. Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich keinen Anhang mit schicken kann. Auf dem Bild ist ein 25 Poliges Kabel (M/W) zu sehen.


----------



## Cliteater (23. November 2003)

die spannung am paralellport reicht dir nie aus um eine led zum leuchten zu bringen, und wenn, dann nur sehr schwach. du brauchst dazu eine zusätzliche spannungsversorgung. 
mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, aber es dürfte anleitungen zu genüge geben im i-net -> google

mfg


----------



## chibisuke (23. November 2003)

*ROFL* der war gut....

Bitte, das LPT port arbeitet mit TTL Pegeln! Das sind 5V

Und nun behauptest du eine LED die 1.5 - 2V braucht kann nicht an 5V betrieben werden? Informier dich erstmal bevor du hier blödsinn verzapfst und dir womöglich jemand der sich nicht auskennt den blödsinn auch noch abkauft weil er denkt du hast ahnung...

Zu deiner information:

TTL Spezifikation: Werte von 0 - 0.5V ergeben LOW, werte von 4.5 - 5.5V ergeben HIGH.
LED: Light Emitting Diode, die notwendige spannung zum überwinden der grenzschicht beträgt etwa 0.7-0.8V... die spannung bei der das bauteil zerstört wird liegt bei 1.8 - 2.3V. Diese angaben können je nach diodentyp und farbe variieren.
so und nun sag mir wiso ein HIGH nicht ausreichen sollte um die grenzschicht der diode zu überwinden...im gegenteil, die spannung liegt sogar über der durchbruchspannung, daher auch der vorwiderstand... wird kein vorwiderstand benutzt leidet die diode dauerhafte schäden am kristallgitter, und ist ireversibel zerstört...

Flachbandkabel: ja genau die die auch bei IDE kabeln und so weiter benutzt wird, die sind am leichtesten zu befestigen an den D-Sub steckern der D-Sub stecker is das gegenstück zu dem LPT stecker... die gibts für n paar kröten im elektronik handel... oder du schlachtest n alten PC aus und benutzt den COM2 stecker...

der nachteil von fertigen kabeln die man aufschneidet ist das man die pinbelegung nicht kennt, und sich dementsprechend zuerst die pins mit durchgangsprüfer raus messen muss


----------



## blubber (23. November 2003)

chibisuke, du hast von Digitaltechnik ungefähr genau so viel Ahnung wie meine Oma von Mikroprozessoren. Cliteater hat sich zwar etwas falsch ausgedrückt, vom Prinzip her aber Recht. Hast du dich schonmal darüber informiert, wieviel Strom du aus einem TTL Gatter ziehen kannst? Auf den Strom kommt es in erster Linie nämlich an, denn wenn du den Ausgang belastest, sind deine hochgepriesenen 5 V schneller im Keller als du schauen kannst, und dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie du die LED zum leuchten bringen willst. Also bevor du mit irgendwelchen tollen Spezialbegriffen wie kristallgitter etc um dich wirfst, informier DU dich bitte, Fachwissen bedeutet nicht, dass man aus einem Tabellenbuch irgendwelche tollen Spannungspegel raussucht und postet. Macht es lukasS nach deiner Anleitung, schrottet er höchstens seinen Ausgang, mehr auch net. (Bin mal gespannt, wann dein RISC Prozessor das Zeitliche segnet)

@lukasS: Du musst die High und Low Pegel dafür benutzten, einen Verstärker (meinetwegen nen simplen Transistor) anzusteuern, welcher dir dann den nötigen Strom für die LED's liefert.

thats it.

bye


----------



## chibisuke (23. November 2003)

Deine Teorie stimmt mit der Praxis nicht überein, denn ich hab das selbst vor jahren schon aufgebaut und getestet, funktioniert einwandfrei... ja sogar in büchern die das thema paralellport näher behalten ist die schaltung mit einfachen widerständen 80 - 120 Ohm drin...
Ich spreche hier z.B. von "Messen-Steuern-Regeln über die Parallel-Schnittstelle des PC" von Wolfgang Link aus dem Franzis' verlag 
ISBN 3-77-23-5954-X Auflage 1994

das buch ist übrigengs durchaus zu empfehlen wenn man mehr mit dem LPT port anstellen will als nur n paar LEDs steuern...



> Als Anwendungsbeispiel für die softwaremäßige Erzeugung und Ausgabe von Steuerimpulsen über das Datenregister der Parallel-Schnittstelle soll eine einfache Ampelsteuerung dienen. Abb 1.9 zeigt die "Hardware"-Seite. Die Ampel Elemente Grün, Gelb, Rot (Leuchtdioden) sind über Vorwiderstände mit den Datenausgängen D0 bis D2 (Pin 2 bis 4) verbunden. Die folgenden beiden Programme in ASSEMBLER und C, deren lauffähige.EXE-Version sich auf der beigefügten Diskette befinden (AMPELASM.EXE und AMPELC.EXE), gehen davon aus, daß bei einer "1" (=High) am jeweiligen Datenausgang die angeschlossene Lampe leutet und daß auf den nicht benötigten fünf Datenausgängen (Bit 2 bis Bit 7) eine "0" ausgegeben wird.
> 
> Abb. 1.9: Ampelschaltung (R = 80 - 120 Ohm)


darunter folgt ein schaltplan...

Schaltungsaufbau nach dieser beschreibung durchgefüht und getestet.... 
Funktion: Einwandfrei!


----------



## blubber (23. November 2003)

Meine Ausführung war keine Theorie. Ich könnte dir jetzt auch genügend Bücher an den Kopf knallen die sich mit Basiswissen beschäftigen, könnte nicht schaden. Fakt ist, dass du einen TTL Ausgang nicht mit so viel Strom belasten kannst, dass es für eine LED reicht. Davon mal abgesehen ist es ebenfalls absoluter Quatsch, dass eine LED bei 1,8 bis 2,3 Volt zerstört wird. Ich weis nicht, ob du das auch aus dem tollen Buch hast, aber eine Standard LED hat eine Betriebsspannung von rund 2 Volt.

bye


----------



## chibisuke (23. November 2003)

Nun danke mit ücher rund um die grundlagen von Digitaltechnik bin ich versorgt, lern das seit über 2 jahren in der schule, und ich glaube das reicht schon aus...

aber eine LED im schnitt braucht je nach modell 15mA oder sogar noch darunter... es gibt welche die schon ab 5mA funktionieren...
TTL schaft das, und das hab ich irgendwann in meinem ersten jahr digitaltechnik ausprobiert, (schulaufgaben)... Fakt ist, das die LEDs sehr schön leuchten...
ich weiß zwar den wert für den strom nicht mehr auswendig, aber ich glaub irgendwas von 30mA in erinnerung zu haben...nur da bin ich mir net ganz sicher...

und was die durchbruchspannung einer LED betrifft, das differiert von LED zu LED... es gibt auch welche die 3-4V halten können... aber je nach modell beginnt hier der kristalldurchbruch.....und zufällig.. 1.8V ist die niederste spannung bei der wir um labor bei uns eine LED geschossen haben....
Am besten du spaarst dir weitere argumente, ich weiß was ich in der schule gelernt hab und immer noch lerne, und all das wurde in zahlreichen versuchen bei uns im Labor praktisch durchgeführt... also ist entweder deine theorie oder meine praxis falsch... aber die erfahrung zeigt das meist die praxis recht hatt...

Und wenn dus nicht glaubst is es dein problem, probiers praktisch aus und dann kannst weiter reden... fakt ist das es funktioniert! also entweder ist die theorie falsch, oder die praxis... aber das praxis falsch ist ist irgendwie nahezu unmöglich...

Fakt ist auch das 28 Schüler dies zuhause an ihrem heimPC ausprobiert haben, alle mit dem selben ergebnis, es funktioniert... alle sind immer noch fähig das paralellport zum drucken zu benutzen... so... nun sag mir wie geht das wenn nach deinem reden das paralellport das nicht aushält?
Wie ist es möglich das alles einwandfrei arbeitet so wie es soll, wenn TTL den strom für eine LED nicht liefern kann?

Ja wir haben im Labor untericht sogar schon mit Decodern gearbeitet nach TTL standart und daraus LEDs gespeist... geht nach deinem reden net,,, 
also wenn es nach deiner theorie ginge, dann müssten bereits mehrere hundert bauelemente die immer noch funktionieren deffekt sein... ich glaub das solltest du mal erklären wie das möglich is....

Davon abgesehen werden in vielen geräten optokoppler eingesetzt um die ausgänge zu trennen, ein optokoppler braucht in etwa den selben strom wie eine LED... nun wie kommt es dann das nicht diverse drucker sämptliche LPT ports schon kaputt gemacht haben? na?

Außerdem, schonmal genau bei hardware zubehöhr für fehlersuche am LPT port geguckt? da gibts so nette zwischenstecker mit LEDs die den zustand des ausgangs anzeigen.. diese teile funktionieren aber OHNE zusätzliche stromversorgung, und die LEDs sind ganz deutlich leuchtend zu erkennen... auch etwas das nach deinem reden unmöglich is.. na?


----------



## blubber (24. November 2003)

Och Bub,

deine Rechtschreibung ist grauenhaft und Du wiederholst Dich ungefähr zwanzig mal. Davon mal abgesehen werd ich jetzt noch genau einmal probieren es so zu erklären, dass auch Du es mit einfachem Schulwissen verstehen solltest. Wenn Du's nicht verstehst, einfach nochmal durchlesen, oder sein lassen, ist mir relativ egal.

Der Parallelport der heutigen Rechner ist belastbarer als früher, somit hast Du Recht, was die LED's betrifft, das wars aber auch schon, denn die Theorie die dahinter steckt hast Du längst nicht begriffen. Wie der heutige Port aufgebaut ist weis ich nicht und ich hab auch nicht nachgeschaut, ich kenne nur die älteren, und die waren definitiv nicht so belastbar, dass es für eine LED gereicht hätte. Ob man heutzutage mehrere Gatter zusammenschaltet, oder intern die Signale verstärkt, weis ich wie gesagt nicht, da ich mit dem Parallelport nichtmehr arbeite.
Es ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass das einfach Pfusch ist, eine LED direkt über einen Widerstand an den Port zu hängen, da es (wenn auch möglich) an der Grenze der Belastbarkeit des Ports betrieben wird. (gibt genügend Datenblätter dazu). Und jeder der Ahnung von der Materie hat, wird die Schaltung aufbauen, in dem er die Signale des Ports getrennt verstärkt. Denn eine LED wird das höchste der Gefühle sein, für mehr Leistung reichen die Signale nicht aus, und was machst Du dann ? Wenn Du mehr Leistung brauchst ? Vermutlich bl..d aus der Wäsche schauen.
Desweiteren ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass ein einziges high aktives TTL Gatter (falls du weist was das ist) NIEMALS genügend Strom am Ausgang liefert, dass es für eine LED reicht. Bei einem low aktiven TTL Gatter siehts anders aus, aber das ist hier nicht der Fall. Man darf eben nicht nur auf die Spannung schauen...wie es in der Schule der Fall ist.
Dass ihr das in eurer Schule so macht, dass ihr die LEDs einfach an den Port hängt, beweist eigentlich nur, dass die Schulen das Thema viel zu oberflächlich behandeln. Es fehlt die Theorie, die Dir ja so unwichtig erscheint, denn wenn es Dir reicht, dass die LED leuchtet, dann ist das ok. Je nachdem, ob Du in dem Bereich bleibst, wirst Du jedoch früher oder später das Hintergrundwissen benötigen, und da es nicht vorhanden ist, werden die Versuche schlicht und einfach scheitern, denn da ist es nicht mit einer leuchtenden LED getan.

Und da wir gerade bei LED's sind: Das was Du da von Dir gibst, beweist nur noch einmal, dass die Schule es so oberflächlich behandelt, dass es die meisten absolut falsch / garnicht verstehen. Wahrscheinlich ist das irgend ein Techniklehrer, der ungefähr genau so viel Ahnung von Elektronik hat, wie die Schüler. Naja, was solls.....Nimm Dir ein Buch zur Hand, und schau Dir das mit den LED's nochmal an, mehr kann ich Dir nicht raten.

@lukasS: Wenn du den gleichen Pfusch betreiben willst, wie es in den Schulen wohl gemacht wird, dann kannst du die LED's direkt an den Port hängen. Willst du es sauber und vernünftig machen (z.B. die LED's später durch leistungsfähigere Lampen ersetzten), dann verstärke die Signale.


Soviel dazu. chibisuke, Du solltest wissen, dass das Thema hier für mich erledigt ist, unabhängig davon, ob du jetzt noch großartig was dazu schreibst, denn dass mit der Schule hab ich schon länger hinter mir. Und so ist das eben in allen Bereichen, am Anfang lernt man nur DAS es funktioniert, die Zeit bringt dann immer mehr das WIE und WARUM mit sich, von daher sind wir zu unterschiedlich.

bye


----------



## chibisuke (24. November 2003)

Das in der praxis in einem professionellen produkt das niemand machen wird is klar... aber wenn man mal eben nur schnell was testen will, oder es um das grundverständniss zum ansteuern des LPT ports geht, so ist die schaltung so wie wir sie benutzt haben längst ausreichend, und darum geht hier nunmal, eine möglichst einfache Schaltung die die Grundlagen näherbringt...
Bei einer LED pro pin gehts grade noch, mehrere da dran, das würd auch ich nicht machen ohne treiber...
Und in der schule haben wir die schaltung sogar teilse an DX80286 systemen getestet ;-) also daran kanns sicher nicht liegen. 
Und wenns is kann man auch LowCurrent LEDs benutzen, die schaft er auf jedenfall.

Was die LEDs betrifft... stimmt ich sollte mir dringen das kapitel in meinem Heft nochmal angucken, is schon ne ganze Zeit aus.
übrigends... meine rechtschreibung war immer schon unterm keller von da her....

So und nun begraben wir die diskusion, bringt eh nix...


----------



## ulf123 (24. Juli 2006)

ich hab auch son prob...

so ich habe einen Linux debian Server in dem raum stehn wo ich diese "Lichtorgel" ansteuern will 

es sind 8 lampen auf 12V 
die 5V ausgangsspannung vom Port auf 12 volt und genügent leistung zu bekommen ist nicht das problem...

bloß wie steuer ich den Parallel port mit sound steuerung über linux an?
kann mir wer da helfen... 

vielen Dank 

mfg Ulf


----------

